# HDMI with RCA audio cable? (splitter)



## dster77

I am looking for a cable that is HDMI on one side, then both HDMI and RCA (red and white only) on the other side. I am trying to hook up a bluray player (with no audio out; only hdmi out) to both my TV and my (non HDMI) receiver. I am pretty sure something like this must exist, I feel like someone from China has made a cable like this before.

I am open to-but not thrilled about-using a work around; HDMI duplicater, one goes to tv and the other to a HDMI to RCA cable. It'd be ideal to have a all-in-one cable, less of a chance of a loss in quality (i assume).

So, what I'm looking for is either the name of this cable (any guesses are appreciated), or a link to an eBay or amazon listing. 

THANKS.


----------



## lcaillo

The signal for audio in hdmi is digital, not analog. You have to receive the hdmi signal, decode, the do d/a conversion to get what you want. Not possible in the cable alone.


----------



## wgmontgomery

First, welcome to HTS!!!  

lcaillo is correct; HDMI does carry the audio signal but in the digital domain. This will convert the signal to analog for you, but you would be better-off upgrading your AVR/TV to one that accepts HDMI if that's possible. 

Good luck and let us know if you need more help!


----------



## Ryan Ron

Hi Friends,

I am looking for a good Audio and video converter/splitter/editor/ripper. Can somebody help me for that? If you have any good recommendation of AV Splitters/Distributors please let me know? 
Thanks!!


----------



## lcaillo

Ryan Ron said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am looking for a good Audio and video converter/splitter/editor/ripper. Can somebody help me for that? If you have any good recommendation of AV Splitters/Distributors please let me know?
> Thanks!!


What exactly is a "converter/splitter/editor/ripper?"


----------



## wgmontgomery

lcaillo said:


> What exactly is a "converter/splitter/editor/ripper?"


lcaillo- I _believe_ that he's looking to convert HDMI to RCA. Probably one of these? :scratch:

Ryan Ron- Please let us know if this is what you need.


----------

